# cat tree + sleepy pix :D (photo dump!)



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

the cat tree is FINALLY finished! 
View attachment 63177


Pitter checks it out. I was AMAZED at how fast they figured out how to climb the sisal posts, chase + wrestle with each other up + down + on the shelves! (I didn't get pix of that cuz I was too busy laughing at them!  )
View attachment 63185


the kids looking out the window for the very first time 
View attachment 63193


it really wore them out!
View attachment 63201



misc. cuteness:

Pitter
View attachment 63209
View attachment 63217


Patter
View attachment 63225
View attachment 63233


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG, what little bundles of sweetness. How adorable!! :heart


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

So precious!!!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Such a big tree for such small cuties....but they will grow into it, for sure!
SO SWEET.
I've been looking at too many kitten pictures and am needing a kitten-fix. SOOOOOO sweet and adorable.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon,

That's an awesome cat tree and the perfect spot in that corner by the windows! They will stake out that spot from now on, I guarantee it! ;-)

Kittens just grow so~ fast!! I'm so happy yours are looking healthier by the day and growing up in your care! Are you doing better these days since getting them?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

SQUEEEEEESSSS. I love them.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Baby kitties!!!! Omg! That was a cute bunch of pictures there. That put a smile on everyones face this morning. Adorable!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

pitter: :love2

patter: :love2

The close-up pic of Pitter asleep...oh my goodness! :luv


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Bon, that is the best cat tree ever. Perfect. None of the nonsense that they put in some trees, like hammocks, that they never sit in. Just lots of levels. Perfect.


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

I love them. Pitter's little tummy is adorable!!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Love the tree and the photo of them both looking out is adorable


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank You all! I'm rather proud of myself :idea
+ I just LOVE their round, little spotted bellies! :luv


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon,
That cat tree is awesome! 
Pitter and Patter are priceless! 
They're sooooo cute!
It would be so hard to not just scoop them up all the time for Loves!!♡♡
Sharon


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

It *IS* hard! LOL
they sleep in the cubby hole that USED to be for my wireless keyboard + it's right by where I sit. It's all I can do to NOT scoop them up so they'll nap on ME instead! I tried a couple times - doesn't work  
so I just sit + look at them instead 
I waited a long time for them! They were worth it!


----------

